#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  اجندة مفتوحة: أهم أحداث 2010 في مصر

## رويتر

اجندة مفتوحة: أهم أحداث 2010 في مصر

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال BBC

----------

